# How do you request Echo to play podcasts?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you ask for a certain podcast?  Find a list of podcasts?  CBS Sunday Morning had a segment on podcasts today.  I guess there's endless possibilities for podcast subject matters.  

Talk to me, Echo.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I just tried it out on my Echo.  I sometimes listen to Malcolm Gladwell's Revisionist History podcast so I said "Alexa play Revisionist History episode 1".  Alexa told me she was getting the latest episode from Tune-In.  I do have a free membership in Tune-in which I got when I first got my Echo.

Anyway it began to play the latest episode, ignoring my request for the first episode.  I don't want to listen now so I stopped it.  I'll explore later to see how to pick episodes, if I can.

I'm not a big podcast fan.  I enjoy them from time to time but I've only followed a few of them and then haphazardly.  But it might be nice to use Alexa for that if it gives me a bit of control.

Barry


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

If you go to the Echo app (if "app" is the correct word) alexa.amazon.com, you can get to Tune-In and podcasts in there.  But I don't know how to find a list of podcasts there.  I did find radio stations.  I'm enjoying LBC London radio, a call-in talk radio station in London.

I've been a long time member of Tune-In too.  Haven't gone to the site for years.  I like music, but I listen plenty to talk radio via either Tune-In or IHeartRadio through Echo.  Probably would enjoy podcasts if I can figure it out.


----------



## ImogenEarp (Feb 28, 2019)

really cool forum


----------

